# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - MF - Piranha 3DD 2012 720p HDRiP AC3-5.1 x264-AXED

## Binhboong92

Having awoken from their spring break extravaganza at Lake Victoria, the swarm heads upstream where they look to make a meal out of Big Wet, a local water park where when it comes to fun, nobody does it wetter! Though they came to get wet, get loaded and get some, the staff and patrons get more than they bargained for when they must face the fiercest, most bloodthirsty piranhas yet. Lead by the strong-willed, studious Maddy and her friends, Barry and Kyle, the trio must dive in and take on these man-eating creatures using every ounce of their being but can they be stopped?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1714203/ Ratings: 4.6/10 from 1,462 users

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​

​*Link Download*​

MF - Piranha 3DD 2012 720p HDRiP AC3-5.1 x264-AXED
FS - Piranha 3DD 2012 720p HDRiP AC3-5.1 x264-AXED
FS - MF - Piranha 3DD 2012 720p HDRiP AC3-5.1 x264-AXED sub​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - MF - Piranha 3DD 2012 720p HDRiP AC3-5.1 x264-AXED*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

